# Kickstarter: SwitchPod, the minimal, versatile, handheld tripod



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 7, 2019)

> *SAN DIEGO, CALIFORNIA* ­ Filming yourself isn’t easy. You’re often on the go with tons of people looking at you like you’re crazy while you hold a camera in your face. You’re used to the weird looks and eye rolls, but don’t you wish your handheld tripod wasn’t so clunky?
> We’ve designed something better. Meet SwitchPod.
> SwitchPod is lightweight, compact, and nearly indestructible. It will save you valuable time between shots so you can focus more on shooting and less on messing with your gear.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## ethanz (Feb 7, 2019)

Interesting and smart idea for people who vlog.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 7, 2019)

It’s caught the eye, postbag, of a view influential bloggers so it will be the next Gary Fong pos that everybody has to have. As a tripod I see it as far to limiting though I do agree that for bigger bodies the gorilla grip is also a pos.


----------



## ethanz (Feb 7, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> It’s caught the eye, postbag, of a view influential bloggers so it will be the next Gary Fong pos that everybody has to have. As a tripod I see it as far to limiting though I do agree that for bigger bodies the gorilla grip is also a pos.



Yeah I don't really see it as being a tripod, more as a camera holder. And it does seem limiting for being able to set it down on a variety of surface heights. But I don't think that is what it is meant for.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 7, 2019)

ethanz said:


> Yeah I don't really see it as being a tripod, more as a camera holder. And it does seem limiting for being able to set it down on a variety of surface heights. But I don't think that is what it is meant for.


I can see various iterations in its future, even one adjustable leg would improve the functionality immensely, tie that into a very basic swivel (effective ball head) with AS quick release and it goes way up in practical use.


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 8, 2019)

What do you get when you combine a wobbly tabletop-tripod with an undersized selfie-stick? A social-media marketing opportunity!


----------



## padam (Feb 8, 2019)

I guess the Chinese will copy it anyway (tip for them: I think would work even as a simple non-folding handle, that can be made much cheaper)


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 8, 2019)

Wow! 
Here’s why the Gorilla Pod is dead! 
When I want a tripod I use a tripod, when I want to hang my camera from a tree or fix it to the top or side of a post I use the Gorilla Pod, I don’t see how that can grip a tree, (confession, it looks so meh I didn’t read or watch all about it!) and I’m certain I have a little table top tripod that is as much use as that and I will never get the selfie thing. Why will this work when a selfie stick for a phone is a metre (yard) long?
I won’t be investing, I’m out! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 8, 2019)

padam said:


> I guess the Chinese will copy it anyway (tip for them: I think would work even as a simple non-folding handle, that can be made much cheaper)


I'm not allowed to agree with you.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Feb 9, 2019)

I had a gorillapod for a while (bought at cost at a photo lab I used to work at). I think I used it on one trip and never again. But at least a gorillapod could wrap around something. This one I just don't get.


----------



## felipeolveram (Feb 9, 2019)

So Peter Mckinon makes a video about this and it becomes 'industry news'?


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 9, 2019)

felipeolveram said:


> So Peter Mckinon makes a video about this and it becomes 'industry news'?


Yes.


----------



## ethanz (Feb 9, 2019)

felipeolveram said:


> So Peter Mckinon makes a video about this and it becomes 'industry news'?



When you have 3 million subscribers, that kind of happens.


----------

